# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > سوال: خطا در اجرای کریستال ریپورت در ویژوال 2015

## تبسم ساینا

سلام..
من یه پروژه دارم که مربوط به ویژوال 2008 یا 2010 هست.که گزارش گیری اون با استفاده از کریستال ریپورت انجام میشه.
من الان میخوام رو ویژوال 2015 اجراش کنم.. کریستال ریپورت رو نصب کردم اوکی شد. الان مشکلی که دارم اینه که یسری Dataset بوده تووی این پروژه که الان ارور های عجیب میده..(ارور ها از فایل Designer این دیتاست ها هست)
مثلا :
[global::System.Diagnostics.DebuggerNonUserCodeAttr  ibute()]        [global::System.CodeDom.Compiler.GeneratedCodeAttri  bute("System.Data.Design.TypedDataSetGenerator", "4.0.0.0")]
        internal void InitVars(bool initTable) {
            this.tabledt_pic = ((dt_picDataTable)(base.Tables["dt_pic"]));
            if ((initTable == true)) {
                if ((this.tabledt_pic != null)) {
                    this.tabledt_pic.InitVars();
                }
            }
        }
این خطا رو میده :



> Type 'DataSet_pic' already defines a member called 'InitVars' with the same parameter types


از این نوع خطاها زیادن.
همه ی رفرنس ها ادد شده و مشکلی نداره.
به نظرتون مشکل از چیه؟

----------

